# Need help with new puppies



## JodiM

**Added Pics**

Princess had a litter of puppies (TOTALLY unplanned, thanks to ds1 letting his buddies chihuahua come over while we were out of town)

She did great, all 5 puppies survived and she's nursing like a champ. (and such a great mommy!)

The puppies were 3 weeks old on Friday, they've been wormed, and our vet has said we need to do it every 2 weeks until we find them forever homes.

My question is this, 1 of the puppies has been trying to get into the food bowl, but he has no teeth yet. At what age should I let them start eating puppy food? (I know to make it a mush, just not sure what age)

Also, what size exercise pen should I get to keep them in? We have them in a kiddie pool right now with mom, and that's worked great soo far.. but I'm sure it wont keep them contained much longer.

Thanks so much for any advice, this is all new to me.

Here is their 3wk old picture.. their mommy is the one in my avatar (and the one in the front of my sig picture)









They are 4.5 weeks, and they will go looking for the kids if we put them down next to them, but their not holding them. It is too cute! They are definitely destined to be lap dogs.

They really favor their mama a lot. Most of them are getting the black spots, and a few have the belton/ticking.

May I introduce to you...

*Carol,* the snuggler of the bunch









*Skunk *(He really is sweet, the kids named him because of his stripe)
















*Rosebud,* who loves playing with Auntie Jewels
















*Panda,* another fan of Aunt Jewels









*Lola*, the softest of the bunch


----------



## peluitohavanese

I have fed mush to my pups as early as 3 weeks. If they start wandering into momma's food bowl they are looking for something more.


----------



## BeverlyA

I just wanted to say Hi! and great to see you Jodi! I don't know a thing about puppies.

Good luck with them, I'm sure you and momma will do great!

Beverly


----------



## Beamer

Jodi!

Please post some pictures, I'd like to see what these little guys look like!
Ryan


----------



## kelrobin

Oooh . . . I want to see pictures! I'm sorry for the slip-up, but I'll bet it's kind of fun. Are you getting any help from the one whose manly chihuahua did the deed? My good friend's lab was impregnating every breedable dog in our city, and almost got taken to court over it. He had to cough up quite a bit to various people for vet bills.

Sounds like those puppies want a little mush!


----------



## rdanielle

Oh, I can relate. We had planned a litter between our friends Hav but somehow my Pap got a hold of her before the Hav did. :frusty: Not to mention that my Pap was due to be neutered the next month!!! Their coloring was acceptable for both a Hav or Pap, which made it hard to tell early on. It wasn't until they were about 11 weeks that one pups ears started doing weird things that we began to wonder what was going on. We had ruled him out as being a candidate for father as she had an emergency c-section & we only knew that he got a hold of her at the end. We had NO idea that he got to her beforehand. We were lucky to find them all good homes  One to a older woman who does therapy @ nursing homes & one to a family with a son that has Aspergers, 2 families with kids, & a first time dog owner. I wish you the best of luck on your path to finding them homes =)

If at all possible try to hold off on weaning for at least another week or two. You want them to get all the good nutrients from mom. If not make sure to mix some formula into the mush. I found that grinding up dry kibble beforehand with my hand blender that has a chopper attachment definitely made meal time a breeze. I stored it in a plastic container. Then when meal time came along all I would have to do is add water & the formula. Start out with a small amount as they don't eat a lot per feeding.

Hand Blender with Chopper
http://www.target.com/Oster-Hand-Bl...rowse=0&index=target&rh=k:hand blender&page=1

If you do wean them early you might look into this puppy formula:
Animal Naturals K9 Puppy Gold (Petco)


----------



## Evye's Mom

I am looking forward to pictures too. Any and all puppies are adorable. Wondering what you would call them....Havachihuahua? Havahua? Chihuahav? I bet they are just as cute as can be.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Can't wait to see photos of them! I guess that was quite a surprise huh?


----------



## rdanielle

According to this site, they're Cheeneses. 
*http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/c/cheenese.htm*


----------



## Evye's Mom

rdanielle said:


> According to this site, they're Cheeneses.
> *http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/c/cheenese.htm*


That just seems a little unfair that the Havanese is second rate being placed at the end of the designer-breed name. :fencing: Further down it names them as Havahuahua.


----------



## Scooter's Family

LOL Sharlene!!!


----------



## Mraymo

I was thinking chi-nese.


----------



## mybella

You must post pictures! I would love to see this mix (and maybe get one if I get others to agree). Please post!

Marie


----------



## Evye's Mom

I was also thinking of my DD-in-law. So please post pictures so I can pass them on to her.


----------



## Evye's Mom

Actually, had DGD in mind who just wants a puppy. Preferrably a girl puppy because she has girl names picked out....but she is 5, she is subject to change her mind based on cuteness.


----------



## BeverlyA

Havahuahua! I love that name!

Pictures please!

Beverly


----------



## Tom King

We start with 18" expens as the next step past the welping box so the mother can easily get in and out. Unfortunately, I've never seen them online-only at dog show vendors. It's set to 2x4 feet. At three weeks they get their first litter box. It's one I made from a Sterilite container sold at Walmart that has one side cut down so it's not higher than their bedding. I built a box that takes up 10" of the room in one end so they only have room for their bedding which is big enough for Mom to stretch out to nurse and the litter box. At three weeks they are ready to start leaving their bed to find a place to eliminate. Use this to your advantage. Outside the expen is an ottoman against the pen so the mother can easily jump in and out.


----------



## rdanielle

I found this link very useful. I think its similiar to what Tom is describing. Visuals are always helpful. Keep following the links at the bottom of the page for a guide to each week (age). Great site! 
http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/whelpingphotos3.htm


----------



## JodiM

Thanks everyone~ I appreciate all the responses. Dh said he can build me a box like the one in that link ~ so we're going to get wood tomorrow.

I've got a case of puppy pads in the garage, ready to go, so we will start them with those as soon as hubby gets my box done. 

I love that link rdanielle, so much information, thanks for posting it.

I got my new camera today so I should have it figured out and can start posting pictures for everyone in the next few days. I have some taken with my phone, but they aren't very good.

I love the name Havahuahua. (and of course, my beloved Havanese comes first in that name  )


----------



## JodiM

Added a pic to the front page. Here's a link to more pictures, I will take some individual ones when I get my new camera set up and working. *Password is: JodiM*


----------



## Jan D

Hi Jodi,

Welcome Back! I'm sure you'll get all the advice you need from this knowedgable crew. Good luck with the new pups. They are adorable!


----------



## Evye's Mom

Jodi, the link requires a visitor password ?


----------



## JodiM

Evye's Mom said:


> Jodi, the link requires a visitor password ?


oops, sorry! Password is: JodiM


----------



## ama0722

Congrats and I hope it is smooth sailing from here. Do you notice a difference in coat? Was it a short hair chi? I have a hard trouble telling little puppies breeds apart until they are older but they look like they got a lot of Hav in them  Are you gonna keep one?


----------



## Mraymo

They're so cute. Thanks for posting pictures. It will be interesting to see what they look like when they get bigger.


----------



## Evye's Mom

I thought they looked a lot like Havs too. They certainly have their mother's coloring. They are adorable.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Oh they're so cute!!! I don't think I could be a breeder as I wouldn't want to give any away!


----------



## rdanielle

Scooter's Family said:


> Oh they're so cute!!! I don't think I could be a breeder as I wouldn't want to give any away!


Lol, I thought that once...


----------



## JodiM

Added pictures to the op


----------



## Scooter's Family

I love Lola. I seem to fall for at least one puppy in every litter when you guys post photos! It's a good thing I don't live close to anyone or my husband would probably lock me in a closet!


----------



## michi715

They are too cute...can't wait to see them grow!


----------

